# Confused about microchipped and adoption



## Pinkspiderley (Sep 12, 2013)

Please help, Im looking after a cat (Alby)who I believed lived in the house i moved into after the house owner died. The vet said if she's microchipped they can't let me keep the cat until an owner is traced and she must be kept there by law. I'm worried this will upset alby since she's quite nervous and will think that I too have abandoned her. Ive had her a year now. I asked if I could still look after her and she said its likely I can adopt her until an owner contacts them for the cat. I'm very confused on the legal side of this because I don't want to cause alby distress. Obviously my main issue is what best for alby and the vet herself wasn't 100% sure on the legalities. Ill happily take care of her so she won't have to stay at the vets


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So you don't know if she is chipped or not yet?
If she is from the original owners of the house you are in now, I would have thought they would have come round to see if she had returned back to the house.
I think it is up to you. do you get her chipped then if she is, notify the owner and hope they don't want her back or carry on as you are now, if you love her and want to keep her.
I think I know what I would do.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

The vets will scan her and then usually they check to see if the pet is flagged as missing if not then you can go ahead and request the chip details changed to your name. The vet is wrong, you can apply to change the microchip details (if one is present) to your name, the previous owner will be written to at the address they registered the cat to (so it could even be to your house!) and if the microchip company are are not contacted by the previous owner within 28 days then they will happily change the registration details on the chip over to your name.


----------



## Pinkspiderley (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks. The previous house owner died so that would be why no one came for her. She was extremely timid before and I gained her trust as she was always in our garden. The neighbourhood is very animal orientated and there's generally posters up If a pet has gone missing x


----------



## Pinkspiderley (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks. Alby wasnt chipped. I also found out there is no restriction on fostering, vet assured me that they prefer the cat to be kept in comfort zone as they dont have the space


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Does that mean you can keep her
Would love to see her picture


----------



## Pinkspiderley (Sep 12, 2013)

I get to keep her she is officially mine but I have to observe her for a week as they concerned she may have a tumour in her tummy. &#128533; So a kind of bittersweet result x ill post a pic when i get home cos I don't kno how to do it on my iPhone x


----------



## Pinkspiderley (Sep 12, 2013)

Photo of Alby


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! She is stunning:001_wub:
Pleased that you can keep her.
Why do the vets think that she has a Tumour?
Really hope it is nothing serious
Sending some positive and Healing vibes to her xx


----------



## Pinkspiderley (Sep 12, 2013)

thank you yes she is beautiful. But then every animal is beautiful, usually more than people.
Am thinking to keep an eye on her like advised but to take her another vet that may be more affordable? Cant help worrying the vets might be trying to rip me off a bit. its a Goddards surgery. 

When I took her in the vet kept feeling her tummy & seemed concerned. She said she could be between 5-10 yrs old and has soft & hard masses in her stomach. 

Again thank you for your advice, your cats are sooo cute


----------



## Pinkspiderley (Sep 12, 2013)

So Albys masses have gone yay and she can go out again But she has lost weight, she goes back in 2weeks to check. We think and hope its due to being indoors and from the masses in her tummy so will keep you updated


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So glad the masses have gone. That is Great news. I am sure now she has a new Mummy she will put her weight back on.
She will be one contented puss again xx


----------

